# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Εγγραφή (εκ νέου) στο Newsletter του BΒ.GR/Νέος Κανονισμος Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων (GDPR 2016/679)

## Polyneikos

Όσα μέλη ήσασταν γραμμένοι να λαμβάνετε το Newsletter του Bodybuilding.gr   λάβατε πολύ πρόσφατα μια ενημέρωση από εμάς στα e-mail σας σχετικά με τον *Νέο Κανονισμό Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων (GDPR 2016/679)*.

Κατ΄ουσίαν απο* 25 Μαϊου 2018* άλλαξαν τα δεδομένα της σχετικής νομοθεσίας και όσοι πάροχοι/καταστήματα/sites είχαν μια βάση δεδομένων με μέλη που έστελναν ενημερωτικά Mails (Newsletters) όφειλαν να ενημερώσουν τα μέλη/πελάτες στο αν οι ίδιοι* συναινούν θετικά* στο να λαμβάνουν τα Newsletter με ειδήσεις,προσφορές, ανάλογα τι πραγματεύεται ο καθένας.
Αυτο σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να πατήσεις *ΝΑΙ-Δέχομαι* ειδάλλως διαγράφεσαι αυτόματα απο την λίστα.
Λογικά θα κατακλυστήκατε απο δεκάδες mails σε όσους παρόχους υπηρεσιών είχατε εγγραφεί μέσω κάποιας εγγραφής-συνδρομής -αγοράς/

*Σχετικά με το Bodybuilding.gr:* 
Το *Bodybuilding.gr* λαμβάνει πολύ σοβαρά την πολιτική απορρήτου των μελών και των επισκεπτών του. 
Στην *Αρχική σελίδα στο section Πολιτική Απορρήτου*  θα βρείτε πληροφορίες για τα δεδομένα που συλλέγουμε και την χρήση τους , πως μπορείτε να έχετε πρόσβαση σε αυτά, να τα επεξεργαστείτε αλλά και να προχωρήσετε σε διαγραφή τους αν αυτό επιθυμείτε.

Όσον αφορά το Newsletter η ομάδα του Bodybuilding.gr παροτρύνει τα μέλη να εγγραφούν στο Nesletter για να λαμβάνετε πληροφορίες για αγώνες, άρθρα, προσφορές του *eshop του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* που έχουμε συνεργασία κτλ. 
Η συχνότητα δεν υπερβαίνει τα 2-3 mails τον μήνα, συχνότητα που δεν θεωρείται υπερβολική θεωρούμε προς τα μέλη μας.




> *Εγγραφή στο* *Newsletter*
> 
> Με την εγγραφή σας στο Newsletter μας παρέχονται προσωπικές πληροφορίες όπως όνομα και διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και δέχεστε την αποστολή μηνυμάτων ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείο στην διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου σας με νέα από το bodybuilding.gr και το E-shop με το οποίο συνεργάζεται το bodybuilding.gr. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται για την  αποστολή αυτών των διαφημιστικών μηνυμάτων (Newsletters) και δεν δίνονται σε τρίτους. Τα στοιχεία αυτά παραμένουν στην βάση δεδομένων μέχρι να ζητήσετε εσείς την διαγραφή τους.
> Μπορείτε να δείτε και να επεξεργαστείτε την συνδρομή σας γράφοντας το email σας στην φόρμα εγγραφής Newslettter στην σελίδα https://www.bodybuilding.gr/newsletter θα σας αποσταλεί ένα email επιβεβαίωσης του λογαριασμού σας, αυτό θα σας οδηγήσει στην σελίδα διαχείρισης της συνδρομής σας.
> 
> Μπορείτε να ζητήσετε την διαγραφή των στοιχείων σας στέλνοντας email στο *info@bodybuilding.gr* αμέσως μετά την ταυτοποίηση σας θα γίνει η διαγραφή των στοιχείων σας.





Για να εγγραφείτε στο Newsletter συνεχίστε σε αυτό το *Link*

----------

